# DIY greenhouse



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

ok. .this isn't mine, but I found it surfing the web and it is an interesting article for those who dont want to spend thousands on a greenhouse

http://www.buildeazy.com/greenhouse.html


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Its very nice. I would build one down here If I could get away with it, but it would blow away. The Windstorm code says its got to take a 120 mph wind.

Steve


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*greenhouse*

I'm in the process of building the greenhouse you're linking to. Should be finished by may(I'm old and slow). I'm hoping to grow lots of Anubias this summer..


----------

